# Removing Scratches on Blade



## robenco15 (Sep 16, 2017)

This is completely aesthetic so not a huge deal if this isn't possible, but a few years ago I think I used the wrong side of the sponge when cleaning my Konosuke HD2 and got these abrasions. 

https://imgur.com/a/ns5wT

Is there a way to get rid of these? A polish or something? Or is it either not possible or so much work it isn't worth the trouble.

If I can get rid of it great, but I've gone through a few years with the abrasions and it never really bothered me. Just figured I'd ask.

Thank you!


----------



## Razor (Sep 17, 2017)

You can easily remove the scratches, but you are going to end up changing the finish. It looks like the finish scratches on it run perpendicular to the blade. I would suggest changing that pattern to parallel. You can do it with stones or sand paper. If you use sandpaper maybe start at 600 wet sandpaper, with some kind of backing on the sandpaper. I recently removed a forge finish on a knife and used olive oil instead of water. It worked great. Once you have an even finish at 800 move to 1000, 1200... and stop when you are happy. 2000+ and you start to getting to a polish. If you don't use a firm backing like a hard sponge, your fingers will leave an uneven finish. It is also hard to get the scratches all running at the same angle without something to hold onto.


----------



## rick_english (Sep 17, 2017)

You could also leave the finish scratches perpendicular to the blade by putting the knife on a belt grinder with a Scotchbrite belt. I do this all the time, and the knife comes out looking like it just left the factory.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah the only way to remove scratches is with more scratches.


----------



## Razor (Sep 17, 2017)

One more tip, as you progress to finer grits, and you find a grit you want to stop at, go one finer. Then go back to the grit you like with full length very straight strokes from the heel to the tip. This will give you a very clean finish. That is a beautiful knife so doing all this freehand will be the safest way to do the job without risking doing damage. I place the blade flat on a cutting board with the edge tight against the board. It seems to have no effect on the edge. If you put it on a belt grinder you will have to fully sharpen.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 17, 2017)

Thise are love scratches. Display them with pride my friend.


----------



## robenco15 (Sep 17, 2017)

Chef Doom said:


> Thise are love scratches. Display them with pride my friend.



Yeah they don't really bother me. I'll probably not do anything about it. Easier that way.


----------



## Customfan (Sep 17, 2017)

Chef Doom said:


> Thise are love scratches. Display them with pride my friend.



Scratch it some more!!! Big scratches, that should make them disappear in comparison!


----------



## comet_sharp (Sep 17, 2017)

You cannot remove scratches. You remove all the steel around the scratches &#128517;


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 17, 2017)

&#128514; What has once been scratched can never be unscratched.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 17, 2017)

comet_sharp said:


> You cannot remove scratches. You remove all the steel around the scratches &#128517;


Pedantic... but correct!


----------



## Eric (Sep 19, 2017)

Use sandpaper, but I suggest the redline brand, as they last and perform.


----------

